# Lean Six Sigma Process Improvement



## mody1001 (16 مارس 2010)

A SWOT analysis is a well established and particularly useful technique for helping decision makers determine if their strategic business objectives are achievable. It is normally conducted during strategic planning and, it is used to quickly identify a company's Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, and Threats. A SWOT analysis is essential because subsequent steps in the planning process are derived from SWOT.​
لقراءة المزيد ادخلوا على
www.1stquality.blogspot.com
فى مواضيع تانى كتير وممكن تعملوا بحث عن اى حاجة تحتاجوها
مستنى اراءكم ومشاركاتكم


----------



## emad_5000 (23 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 أبريل 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## magdytalaat (15 يونيو 2010)

thanx


----------



## magdytalaat (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

